# "Modern Family," "Suburgatory," "The Middle," and more are coming back



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

The sextet joins the just announced second season of "Once Upon a Time."

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...castle-among-latest-abc-renewals-780015/9755/


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Now they just need to renew "Don't Trust The B---- In Apartment 23"...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Babe?


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Now they just need to renew "Don't Trust The B---- In Apartment 23"...


They have given it a second season.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...-dont-trust-the-b-in-apartment-23-96311/9775/

,


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

frederic1943 said:


> They have given it a second season.
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...-dont-trust-the-b-in-apartment-23-96311/9775/
> 
> ,


I have to ask why? I watched the first few minutes and deleted it and the timer.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

http://www.headlineplanet.com/home/2012/05/12/abc-renews-apartment-23-body-of-proof-cancels-gcb/

_"May 12, 2012
By Brian Cantor

ABC was not as cruel as it could have been this season, opting to renew nearly all of its bubble series.

Shows like "Happy Endings," "Don't Trust the B in Apartment 23," "Body of Proof" and "Last Man Standing" will all be back next year, as the alphabet network decided that some shaky ratings waves were not enough to justify abandoning ship.

"Scandal" and "Private Practice" also made the cut in a dual-victory for Shonda Rhimes. Her flagship "Grey's Anatomy" had, obviously, already been picked up for another season.

Not making the cut this year was "GCB," which never exploded as a replacement series for "Desperate Housewives." Fellow newcomer "Missing," which delivered abysmal ratings in the adults 18-49 column, also received the ax.

Throughout the year, ABC had already made its plans to cancel shows like "Pan Am," "Work It," "The River," "Man Up" and "Charlie's Angels" quite clear"_

I am going to miss GCB, the show really did grow on me..................


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Happy to see Castle (never really a doubt) and Body of Proof returning.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> I have to ask why? I watched the first few minutes and deleted it and the timer.


You clearly didn't give it time. The show is absolutely hilarious.

I'll never understand how someone can determine a show will be bad forever just by watching the "first few minutes".


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

cj9788 said:


> http://www.headlineplanet.com/home/2012/05/12/abc-renews-apartment-23-body-of-proof-cancels-gcb/
> 
> _"May 12, 2012
> By Brian Cantor
> ...


I recorded but never started watching GCB and Missing. I guess I'll just delete them now.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I recorded but never started watching GCB and Missing. I guess I'll just delete them now.


Why? They are both enjoyable, imo. I've given up on the idea that I should stop watching a show just because it won't be around the next year. Too many good shows missed that way.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It would be ok if they are given enough warning to be able to wrap it up, but I don't like it when a show with a particularly story arc leaves us hanging.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Why? They are both enjoyable, imo. I've given up on the idea that I should stop watching a show just because it won't be around the next year. Too many good shows missed that way.


What's the point in watching them, and getting attached to characters, if the shows are cancelled? Besides, with Missing you know you won't have a good ending and will be left hanging.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It would be ok if they are given enough warning to be able to wrap it up, but I don't like it when a show with a particularly story arc leaves us hanging.


Exactly


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> You clearly didn't give it time. The show is absolutely hilarious.
> 
> I'll never understand how someone can determine a show will be bad forever just by watching the "first few minutes".


Agreed ... I love JVDB and how he has a great sense of making fun of himself.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Agreed ... I love JVDB and how he has a great sense of making fun of himself.


Absolutely, he plays "himself" very well. I find myself laughing my butt off the entire 30 minutes of every episode.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> What's the point in watching them, and getting attached to characters, if the shows are cancelled? Besides, with Missing you know you won't have a good ending and will be left hanging.


All shows end at some point, and the longer you watch, if you're inclined to get attached to characters, your disappointment will be all the deeper.

And many shows have no arc. Possibly Seinfeld was the first to underline that. Big diff, tho, between shows that have a thought out arc and those that don't.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> All shows end at some point, and the longer you watch, if you're inclined to get attached to characters, your disappointment will be all the deeper.


Sure, but if you don't start watching in the first place there's no attachment, disappointment, etc.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Sure, but if you don't start watching in the first place there's no attachment, disappointment, etc.


So, given that all shows end, it follows that either you're mightily disappointed or don't watch anything but sports and news and movies....?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> So, given that all shows end, it follows that either you're mightily disappointed or don't watch anything but sports and news and movies....?


No, you missed the point. The point is the show has already ended and I haven't even started watching.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> No, you missed the point. The point is the show has already ended and I haven't even started watching.


I get that part, so what do you watch besides what I listed?!

And yet I don't think I've missed the point. May have missed yours, though; could you kindly restate it?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> May have missed yours, though; could you kindly restate it?


Seriously??? You quoted it.. Try reading...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Seriously??? You quoted it.. Try reading...


How about politely and simply responding to the request? Perhaps using real simple mono-syllabic words, as I am not well tuned into your style of prose.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> How about politely and simply responding to the request? Perhaps using real simple mono-syllabic words, as I am not well tuned into your style of prose.


Last time...

The point is the show has already ended and I haven't even started watching.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Last time...
> 
> The point is the show has already ended and I haven't even started watching.


Great! Terrific! I got that point a long time ago, but it's the question I asked of you that remains at large.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Great! Terrific! I got that point a long time ago, but it's the question I asked of you that remains at large.


And it was answered, read up, I'm done...


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

I agree that procedural shows, like Missing, leave a bitter taste in my mouth when they are cancelled without closure. It is one thing to let the writers know about a series's demise so they can write in a closure for the storyline. It is another to stop on a cliffhanger or leave ALL loose ends dangling FOREVER. 

I also deleted Missing, Unforgettable, and Alcatraz from my DVR without watching the remaining shows. No reason getting invested with characters, interested in a story arc, or cheering for a character whose story is left hanging. This is kin to reading a chapter of a book only to have the rest of the book removed forever from your library. Why waste time reading that book when there are others that have a completed arc and storyline.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Holydoc said:


> This is kin to reading a chapter of a book only to have the rest of the book removed forever from your library. Why waste time reading that book when there are others that have a completed arc and storyline.


I couldn't agree more, great analogy.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> You clearly didn't give it time. The show is absolutely hilarious.
> 
> I'll never understand how someone can determine a show will be bad forever just by watching the "first few minutes".


I didn't determine it will be bad forever and will take another look at it based on feedback here.

However the point was that a new show has to catch my interest quickly since I record more shows that I know I like than I have time to watch.

I have several episode of more than one series that I enjoy waiting to be watched once the new episodes run out and re-runs which I do not watch start.

One of which is Harry's Law (3 episodes) that I will watch since I like it. Yes I know it was cancelled, so what.

With all the season Finales I should be able to get caught up before things start showing on the Cable channels that I watch such as Warehouse 13.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> However the point was that a new show has to catch my interest quickly since I record more shows that I know I like than I have time to watch.


Oh I get the whole too many shows to watch thing, but you have to give a show more than "a few minutes". Give it at least 2 episodes. I say 2 because we all know the Pilot is always the weakest episode.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I do expect to have more free time starting in a couple of months. I may have more before that. I'm suggesting closing an hour earlier at work due to being slow now and the slow season is just around the corner.

Strange that you say the Pilot is always the weakest....

It is the one that sold the network on the show.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> Strange that you say the Pilot is always the weakest....
> 
> It is the one that sold the network on the show.


It's also the one that is least like the rest of the series because even though they like the Pilot networks always like to make changes that generally start in the 2nd episode. Most of the time the changes make a big difference in the show.

Also some actors change between the Pilot and 2nd episode as well. For instance this past year's "New Girl". Damon Wayans Jr. was in the Pilot but since his other show, "Happy Endings" was renewed he couldn't continue with "New Girl". They not only changed actors but the storyline changed a bit as well, for the better I think.


----------

